# Selling DVC



## karenvit (Jun 15, 2009)

My mother-in-lwas wh has dementia wants to sell her [DVC points] --what is the best agency to go with to do this--the one with the least expense tied to it--thanks,

Karen




[We have a strict no advertising rule on TUG, so I removed the details about the points you are trying to sell, so your post won't be perceived as advertising. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## janej (Jun 15, 2009)

The timeshare store is the number 1 reseller.  We bought our OKW points from them.


----------



## Culli (Jun 16, 2009)

janej said:


> The timeshare store is the number 1 reseller.  We bought our OKW points from them.



I have never sold with them but have dealt with them several times on buying and making offers.  Jason was very responsive to my inquiries.  They are one of the DVC disboards sponsors.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2009)

You can rent those points on www.disboards.com and get $12 per point for them, which is considerably higher than MF's, which are generally $5 per point.  I would hold onto them for a long time, until the value goes up again.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with Cindy.  This is practically the worst possible time out of the last several eyars to try to sell a DVC contract.  If you can spare the time, it would be worth trying to rent them out for a year or two until the economy recovers---hopefully the resale value will, too.  No guarantees, but that's the way I'd lean.


----------



## richardm (Jun 16, 2009)

A few things to consider.. Ensure you speak with your legal counsel to determine if someone will be able to execute the needed documentation on her behalf. You should answer this question before signing a listing agreement with any brokerage (DVC currently recommends Fidelity Real Estate Agency by the way)..  

If you agree to sell, and then find you are not able to complete the sale- you'll be liable for the broker's commission and possible cancellation fees from the closing agent.

If you can use the points in some way, you may find that you then decide that selling them is not really necessary. Usage is always the best way to get value from a timeshare, and Disney Vacation Club is widely considered to be one of the best programs to own!

If you decide that you have to sell them, just be sure to price wisely and stay in contact with your reseller, as the market has been changing quickly. Clients who listed a few months ago may find that they are overpriced now!

Good luck..


----------



## karenvit (Jul 28, 2009)

*DVC resale*

Thanks so much for all of your advice--I have not replied before as my mother-in-law had a stroke and we were busy with her--so now we can concentrate on the points--you have given me alot to think about.

Karen


----------



## littlestar (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry about your mother-in-law's stroke. 

I would definitely consider The Timeshare Store. We have bought and sold with them numerous times with great results.


----------



## minalageo (Aug 2, 2009)

We sold ours last year via the Timeshare Store while the prices were still good. Got more than we originally paid per point, got the annual passes and used for many years until we couldn't count on getting into our home resort when we wanted anymore.
Now we purchased HGVC and are enjoying it more.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 3, 2009)

Do a lot of reading about DVC on forums like disboards.com (DVC threads) and mouseowners.com about using, renting, and selling advice -- there's lots out there.  A lot depends on which resort she has, how many points and what ending date her contract has; if she's had it a long time, the prices right now might be okay, but if you can keep the points and use them or rent them that might work for her and you also.  I doubt that resale prices will go back up much, as it gets closer to their "end-of-contract" time, but they might.  

Rental prices for points are more like $9-10 a point now (except for the new BLT).  You'll have a learning curve if you want to try the rental route -- but you can learn how all that works by reading the appropriate forums.  TSS (The Timeshare Store) has links on the disboards (already mentioned) that will be really helpful for you as well.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2009)

mecllap said:


> Do a lot of reading about DVC on forums like disboards.com (DVC threads) and mouseowners.com about using, renting, and selling advice -- there's lots out there.  A lot depends on which resort she has, how many points and what ending date her contract has; if she's had it a long time, the prices right now might be okay, but if you can keep the points and use them or rent them that might work for her and you also.  I doubt that resale prices will go back up much, as it gets closer to their "end-of-contract" time, but they might.
> 
> Rental prices for points are more like $9-10 a point now (except for the new BLT).  You'll have a learning curve if you want to try the rental route -- but you can learn how all that works by reading the appropriate forums.  TSS (The Timeshare Store) has links on the disboards (already mentioned) that will be really helpful for you as well.



I still get $12 per point. The under $10 per point crowd are either selling themselves short, new to renting or are distressed points. 

Unless the money is needed, right now is a real bad time to sell DVC. Renting is a good option. If you have a need to use the DVC points, then keep them. 

There are four firms I would recommend for resale. If you want their information, just send me a PM. Kinn and Jaki is my preferred DVC broker.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 17, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> .
> 
> There are four firms I would recommend for resale. If you want their information, just send me a PM. Kinn and Jaki is my preferred DVC broker.




Will 2nd Kinn and Jaki.  Have only had 1 DVC transaction, but used them and they were great.

Chris


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I still get $12 per point. The under $10 per point crowd are either selling themselves short, new to renting or are distressed points.
> 
> Unless the money is needed, right now is a real bad time to sell DVC. Renting is a good option. If you have a need to use the DVC points, then keep them.
> 
> There are four firms I would recommend for resale. If you want their information, just send me a PM. Kinn and Jaki is my preferred DVC broker.



YIKES, Tom, only $12 a point!!! You can get $5 more pp on Redweek. Well maybe not anymore-- now that RCI has arrived.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> YIKES, Tom, only $12 a point!!! You can get $5 more pp on Redweek. Well maybe not anymore-- now that RCI has arrived.



Hmm....Maybe I need to take a walk on the Redweek side.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

Just don't advertise SSR.. Advertise BCV and you should get results.. 

Of course I don't rent anymore due to the RCI partnership. I couldn't compete with $5 a point rentals from exchangers.


----------



## richardm (Aug 26, 2009)

$17 sounds pretty far fetched right now... $12 is the current market. It used to be the low side, but now is the high side- with quite a few $10 opportunties to be found.

You can also contact Disney and ask for a referral to the brokerage they recommend.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2009)

> Tom, only $12 a point!!! You can get $5 more pp on Redweek. Well maybe not anymore-- now that RCI has arrived.


$10 has been the going rate on DISboards for all but those very few reservations that really _require_ home resort advantage---BWV BW view, AKV concierge, some of the Grand Villas and maybe now THV and a handful of others.  It's certainly been that way long before the switch to RCI, so blame them if you want, but it doesn't hold water.

Some people can get more for their points, and DISboards seems to be on the lower side of the market vs. mouseowners etc., but an informed renter can easily get a deal at $10 for most reservations.


----------

